# How to Remove Overhead Console



## whtebug (Feb 22, 2010)

whats up guys, just wondering how to remove the overhead console in the ceiling on a bug. dropped a lighter behind it somehow and no its impossible to remove unless I take out the console. if anyone would help me it would be EXTREMELY APPRECIATED!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whtebug (Feb 22, 2010)

PLEASE HELP!!! i know someone on here has had to of removed their overhead console before....I can hear it rattling around every time i drive :banghead:


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Im not sure what you mean at all? are you talking about the sun roof cover?


----------



## Blugg2 (Mar 24, 2009)

FastAndFurious said:


> Im not sure what you mean at all? are you talking about the sun roof cover?



The Sun Roof owners didn't get the Sunglass holder 


Here is a Video of how to do the 5 second job


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

i have a sunglass holder on my gls, but it came on a drivers side. Replaces the handle on drivers side, i never seen those center based sun glass holders, thanks for posting the video:thumbup:


----------



## Blugg2 (Mar 24, 2009)

FastAndFurious said:


> i have a sunglass holder on my gls, but it came on a drivers side. Replaces the handle on drivers side, i never seen those center based sun glass holders, thanks for posting the video:thumbup:


I have one of those too 

No worries, videos are so much easier than photos


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

Open the lid, see the two screws? That's it.


----------

